

How To Tell A Story With Code - RobSpectre
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/08/how-to-tell-a-story-with-code-2.html

======
sukuriant
"This Gist brought to you by Github"

... there's got to be a less annoying and less intrusive way to say that.
Maybe a hover-over?

------
codegeek
Twilio uses Flask framework ? Awesome if yes!!

~~~
heretohelp
My company's entire backend, both halves of it, are built on

(Redis, MongoDB) <\- Flask -> WSGI -> Apache.

It has treated us very, very well.

~~~
mediocregopher
Why apache and not nginx? Not trying to hate on apache, I'm about to launch a
similarly designed product but we're going with nginx due to speed and
concurrency concerns.

~~~
RobSpectre
To pile on, check out using nginx as the front HTTP server and use gunicorn
for the WSGI serving. Very performant on virtual hosts as a static/dynamic
combo.

~~~
heretohelp
Familiar with it, no thanks. Apache + mod_wsgi is still better for a variety
of use-cases.

